# Omega 3's-How much daily?



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2004)

How much omega 3 oils should I get a day? My trainer wants me to start taking it as he has eliminated mostly all dietary fat-except for 2 tbsp of natural peanut butter and omega 3 oils, as well as the fats that occur naturally in foods that I am permitted to eat. He has also increased my consumption of tuna and salmon (blehhhhh). 

 I should mention that I am on a low carb diet and preparing for a contest.

 Thanks!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 25, 2004)

Whats your bodyweight?  And youre male, im assuming?

 And didnt your trainer tell you how much to take?  Seems odd that he'd be so strict about everything else, and then just say "oh yeah, go eat some fish oil."


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm 229 lbs and yes I'm a male. He suggested I take it and is now on vacation. I wont be able to speak with him till next Friday, but want answers now.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Whats your bodyfat?

 10-12 grams a day of the 30% epa/dha stuff, probably.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks


----------



## truth (Jul 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Whats your bodyfat?
> 
> 10-12 grams a day of the 30% epa/dha stuff, probably.


hey Mono, can you tell me how to determine how much fish oil caps one should be taking a day?

I know there's a suggested daily for "normal" people, and then obviously a much higher recommended dosage for bodybuilders..


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

I take about 20 grams a day of EPA/DHA


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

Truth said:
			
		

> hey Mono, can you tell me how to determine how much fish oil caps one should be taking a day?
> 
> I know there's a suggested daily for "normal" people, and then obviously a much higher recommended dosage for bodybuilders..


 Depends on what your goals are, really.  Generally, the higher your bodyfat the more you take.  More fish oil => more lipid peroxidation, greater nutrient partitioning, etc.  However, there is some debate over whether or not fish oil reduces anabolism.  Some say it does via reducing the several "fed state" signals, testosterone, etc.  Par at Avant believes it does slightly reduce anabolism, but there will be - as he describes - a "rebound" effect when you stop use.

 Personally, i found the greatest benefit from its mood elevating properties.  It did amazing things to me when i started taking ~6g epa/dha a day.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I take about 20 grams a day of EPA/DHA


 holy christ

 is that a typo?  you mean 20g of fish oil a day?  or you mean actual epa/dha?  Thatd be more than 65 caps a day of 30% epa/dha fish oil...


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

20 grams of EPA/DHA.  they sell 1 grams gel caps at Costco, very cheap...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

I get all my fish oil caps at Costco.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I take about 20 grams a day of EPA/DHA


 But, you are a big guy, LAM. I doubt most people need that much, even if they are eating a really low fat diet. I take flax instead of fish oil. Fish oil makes me stink bad.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 27, 2004)

got mine @ Sams for dirt cheap (flax).


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> 20 grams of EPA/DHA.  they sell 1 grams gel caps at Costco, very cheap...


 lmfao

 Have you noticed any differences at various doses with regards to mood, lipolysis, or anabolism?  What led you to 20g epa/dha and not something higher or lower?


----------



## truth (Jul 28, 2004)

So you take 20 of the Costco fish oil caps, eh?

I think I hit 8-10

Thanks for the info as far as reducing anabolism..didn't know that little tidbit


----------



## Dutty Bwoy (Jul 28, 2004)

So you can take Flax instead of Fish? I've been taking both for a couple of weeks now. 20g of both....


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Fish oil is superior to flax oil.


----------



## LAM (Jul 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmfao
> 
> Have you noticed any differences at various doses with regards to mood, lipolysis, or anabolism?  What led you to 20g epa/dha and not something higher or lower?



my dad got me on the stuff in the early 80's so i've always used omega fatty acids in my diet.  I use that dosage only because that way I now that I'm intaking more Omega 3 fatty acids than Omega 6's since I use a decent amount of natty pb daily...


----------



## leykis1o1 (Jul 28, 2004)

since ive been gaining massivly in the gym my joints have not been keeping up, my knees and hips started hurting so i started taking 3mg of flax and fish oils..so 6mg a day..since then 3 weeks ago my joint pain has gone from discomfort to gone ...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Lam - 20G of EPA/DHA or fish oils?  20G of EPA/DHA is a whack load of fish oil caps.  I hope your taking the lemon flavored oil if thats the case.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 29, 2004)

READ GROSS:

 I have been burping fishy burps lately with the induction of my fish oil. Anyone else get this? My wife wants to puke because she smelled it the other day.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> READ GROSS:
> 
> I have been burping fishy burps lately with the induction of my fish oil. Anyone else get this? My wife wants to puke because she smelled it the other day.


 Thats pretty common when you first start taking fish oil.  It'll go away by itself after a little while.  Just make sure you take the fish oil with a lot of water and with food (take the caps first, then eat).


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 29, 2004)

it is normal-but unbelievably fricken gross!!! Thank you for the input


----------



## LAM (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't get the burps or anything...no problems


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I don't get the burps or anything...no problems


 Good thing, too.  Burping up 65 caps worth of fish oil woulnt be pretty.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 29, 2004)

They're not my favorite source to quote, but Men's Health says 50mg/day.  Tuna has about 300mg/once


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2004)

hey monolith-I just had a vision of what that'd look like-dude thats nasty!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> hey monolith-I just had a vision of what that'd look like-dude thats nasty!!!


 at least it was just a vision and not first-hand experience.


----------

